

Apple Expands Subscription Service to Games - yottabyte47
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-22/apple-lets-big-fish-games-offer-ipad-subscription-a-first-for-video-games.html

======
bountie
How long until you're unable to finish writing a paper because you forgot to
renew your subscription to the Pages app?

~~~
parkeremmott
lol

